

Mapping Mutable Genres in Structurally Complex Volumes [pdf] - benbreen
http://arxiv.org/pdf/1309.3323v2.pdf

======
benbreen
Blog post by the lead author of the paper:
[http://tedunderwood.com/2014/10/22/distant-reading-and-
the-b...](http://tedunderwood.com/2014/10/22/distant-reading-and-the-blurry-
edges-of-genre/)

